# Towing The 32bhdsle?



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Took the trailer to oregon yesterday and felt uncomfortable with the trunion bar setup with sway control. I would appreciate your input on what you found too work best for you.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Do you have the trunnion bar with the dual cam sway, or a friction bar with the weight dist. hitch??

If you have the Reese dual cam, it may need some tweaking to get it right.........especially if a dealer installed it for you.

It took me 2-3 tries to get it just right when I had my OB.

Steve


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Its the friction with weight dist. (old school)


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.

John


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Pro pride hitch http://www.propridehitch.com/ or Hensley


----------



## OSUBacker (Mar 19, 2007)

We tow ours with the "real" Equalizer hitch. Provides good control over this trailer (not with the Odyssey







). Bought the hitch through RV Wholesalers; at that time they had the best price I could find.

Happy towing!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I tow mine rather well with the Equil-i-zer. Im thinking about upgrading to the ProPride just for added piece of mind. Ill give it another season thought before doing anything.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Any of the hitches mentioned here will work. The important thing is to get rid of that friction bar like JohnP2000 said. Those things are worthless on any trailer over 24' in overall length. Since you already have the Reese Trunnion bar WD system, your most economical solution will be the Dual Cam, as it is designed to work with that WD system (actually, Reese sells the two paired in one box as the Straight Line). Should be in the neighborhood of $200 or so, depending on where you get it. Install is not difficult, and if you do it your self, you will be familar with it, and will be able to adjust it in the future should that be necessary. With that trailer you should probably be running 1200# spring bars too, so check yours, and upgrade if needed.

Good Luck

Tim


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Any of the hitches mentioned here will work. The important thing is to get rid of that friction bar like JohnP2000 said. Those things are worthless on any trailer over 24' in overall length. Since you already have the Reese Trunnion bar WD system, your most economical solution. Should be in the neighborhood of $200 or so, depending on where you get it. Install is not difficult, and if you do it your self, you will be familar with it, and will be able to adjust it in the future should that be necessary. With that trailer you should probably be running 1200# spring bars too, so check yours, and upgrade if needed.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Tim


I think that Tim left out the part of adding the duel cam to your WD for around $200.00 . http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~26002.htm . Free shipping on orders over $150.00. James


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Another vote here for the Reese Dual Cam HP setup, it was the cheaper route for me as i already had a reese WDhitch setup. This unit works quite well for my trailer, i have also heard good things about the Equilizer.
Bottom line, as others have said ditch the friction sway.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If you lived in the North East I would let you try my Equal-I-zer. I have a Pullrite that I plan on trying out this year as soon as I make some brackets to mount it to the Dodge. The Hensley was the best hitch I ever towed with but trying to turn the Dodge and the 32bhds around in my circle with cars parked was too much for the Hensley to handle so after broken shear pins and bent struts I sold it. This time its the Pullrites turn.

John


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

It all sounds great cant thank you enough. I was already thinking about the equalizer, but the reese setup seems to compare. Just want to feel comfortable towing again. We had a 37 ft 5er before and it towed like a dream. Kinda wished i would have bought another 5er.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I think that Tim left out the part of adding the duel cam to your WD for around $200.00 . http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~26002.htm . Free shipping on orders over $150.00.


I thought I said that....



> ...Should be in the neighborhood of $200 or so, depending on where you get it....


Yeah, I did say it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jozway said:


> It all sounds great cant thank you enough. I was already thinking about the equalizer, but the reese setup seems to compare. Just want to feel comfortable towing again. We had a 37 ft 5er before and it towed like a dream. Kinda wished i would have bought another 5er.


If you want the feel and towing experience of a 5e'r...you may be happiest with the Hensley


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

So for those of you with the equalizer ? What size are you using? 1200/12000, 1400/14000 or 1000/10000. It sound like i would get a poor ride out of one that is too big and not have proper sway control if too small. The one thing i do know is that i got plenty of truck just need to put all the weight in the right place.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm using the 1k/10k model that has worked well for me for the last three trailers. I only put a small amount of tension on the bars for sway control the tongue weight pushes the Dodge down just enough to ride level.

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

my tongue weight is about 1150. I use the 1200# setup.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ive also notice that with my 1-ton truck i dont need much if any WD. THat being said, i believe the sway control is limited when using an Equil-i-zer type hitch since a lot of the Sway control is based on the pressuer on the WD bars. just some food for thought. ill test this theory more this season.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> I'm using the 1k/10k model that has worked well for me for the last three trailers. I only put a small amount of tension on the bars for sway control the tongue weight pushes the Dodge down just enough to ride level.
> 
> John


John do you travel with the fresh water full? I believe im just over the 1000 lbs like saynora so maybe i should use the 1200 lb bars?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The way I look at it the tongue weight could very well be over a 1k but I would be lucky if I'm putting 500 lbs. on those bars. I had more tension on my 1/2 ton burb and 26rs with this hitch than I do now. As far as water in the tank or cargo in the front compartment it depends on where I'm going. The last trip to Florida and Cedar Point I had 2/3 of a tank of water,1hp air compressor and the generator plus usual stuff up front. A week long trip to NH would be 4 bikes and a bed full of wood and boat stuff in the trailer. The truck still rides level and have never had any sway problems.

John


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

johnp2000 said:


> The way I look at it the tongue weight could very well be over a 1k but I would be lucky if I'm putting 500 lbs. on those bars. I had more tension on my 1/2 ton burb and 26rs with this hitch than I do now. As far as water in the tank or cargo in the front compartment it depends on where I'm going. The last trip to Florida and Cedar Point I had 2/3 of a tank of water,1hp air compressor and the generator plus usual stuff up front. A week long trip to NH would be 4 bikes and a bed full of wood and boat stuff in the trailer. The truck still rides level and have never had any sway problems.
> 
> John


Thanks john. Since we basically have the same setup it should work for me too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> I'm using the 1k/10k model that has worked well for me for the last three trailers. I only put a small amount of tension on the bars for sway control the tongue weight pushes the Dodge down just enough to ride level.
> 
> John


John do you travel with the fresh water full? I believe im just over the 1000 lbs like saynora so maybe i should use the 1200 lb bars?
[/quote]
IM at a loss as what to recommend here. I have the 1200# setup but think that now with a 1-ton, im needing to crank up the pressure on the bars to get better sway control. this equates to a horrible ride as ther is too much weight on the front axle. lowering the bracket height to decrease the WD lowers the sway control. essentially you probably wouldnt need much of the WD just the sway control. that is what a couple of us have found.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

jozway said:


> So for those of you with the equalizer ? What size are you using? 1200/12000, 1400/14000 or 1000/10000. It sound like i would get a poor ride out of one that is too big and not have proper sway control if too small. The one thing i do know is that i got plenty of truck just need to put all the weight in the right place.


We use the 1000/10000 for our 23RS. You would need something more if you use the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam. FYI - The ProPride 3P is a substantially improved yet cheaper version of the Hensley. Adding to what Sayonara said - your best bet would likely be the ProPride due to the things he mentioned.

-CC


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

collinsfam_tx said:


> So for those of you with the equalizer ? What size are you using? 1200/12000, 1400/14000 or 1000/10000. It sound like i would get a poor ride out of one that is too big and not have proper sway control if too small. The one thing i do know is that i got plenty of truck just need to put all the weight in the right place.


We use the 1000/10000 for our 23RS. You would need something more if you use the Equalizer or Reese Dual Cam. FYI - The ProPride 3P is a substantially improved yet cheaper version of the Hensley. Adding to what Sayonara said - your best bet would likely be the ProPride due to the things he mentioned.

-CC
[/quote]

I just cant justify paying $2500 for a hitch when i think i don t need it. If I was towing with 1/2 ton or large suv then it would make total sense to me. I feel that the equalizer appears to be the most cost effective solution at this time. I havent heard anything bad about them yet. Would love to hear anyones complaints about the equalizer also.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I love my Equalizer but I did have to spend some time getting it dialed in correctly. Downsides? Hmm...It creaks and pops loudly if you don't lube it on occasion. That is about it.

-CC


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

[quote name='collinsfam_tx' date='Mar 14 2008, 04:52 PM' post='279391']
I love my Equalizer but I did have to spend some time getting it dialed in correctly. Downsides? Hmm...It creaks and pops loudly if you don't lube it on occasion. That is about it.

-CC
[/quote

Thanks for the info CC.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe,

I have a 1K/10K # Equal-i-zer hitch. In my opinion, it is not sufficient for a 32BHDS and the 3/4-ton Suburban we tow with. You've presumably got a longer wheelbase so you will be somewhat better off. Frankly, I'd opt for the 1200/12000 # capacity Equal-i-zer at the least.

I know $2,500 is a wad to lay down for a hitch but I took the dive this week and ordered the ProPride. Won't be in until early May but we'll probably still have snow on the ground then!!







I just don't want to have to worry about wind conditions every time we head out to/from camping.

Whatever you decide to do I hope it works out well and you can focus on the camping and not the towing.

Greg


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Nothing better than the Hensley or Pro Pride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the way Hensley pulls my 31RQS!!!!! No sway at all and that at 70 MPH!!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I scored a 1200/12000 equalizer today off craigslist new in box $200.00. Cant wait to hook it up. I appreciate all the great advice from those that have replied to this post. Gotta love craigslist!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the Equalizer! Spend all the time you need carefully dialing it in and you will be in great shape







Don't forget to put a small amount of lube on it!

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

borntorv said:


> I know $2,500 is a wad to lay down for a hitch but I took the dive this week and ordered the ProPride. Won't be in until early May but we'll probably still have snow on the ground then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what i was thinking. the truck is perfect and the EQ is really good but with the lower forces on the bars due to the stiffer TV suspension, i felt a little more sway than with my 1/2 ton. after a few trips ill be making my final decision, but unless we go to a 5er or Class A this summer (dont ask, the DW is going crazy during this pregnancy) i think ill be getting the Hensley/Propride. im not ready to make a change, i like having the bed of my truck for storage and the TT is plenty big enough!


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I know $2,500 is a wad to lay down for a hitch but I took the dive this week and ordered the ProPride. Won't be in until early May but we'll probably still have snow on the ground then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That what i was thinking. the truck is perfect and the EQ is really good but with the lower forces on the bars due to the stiffer TV suspension, i felt a little more sway than with my 1/2 ton. after a few trips ill be making my final decision, but unless we go to a 5er or Class A this summer (dont ask, the DW is going crazy during this pregnancy) i think ill be getting the Hensley/Propride. im not ready to make a change, i like having the bed of my truck for storage and the TT is plenty big enough!
[/quote]

Damn...Nobody say your not doing your part in keeping the economy alive. I am not sure you'll like the class A, my parents just got rid of their A pusher for a 5er and they are much happier.

I have been looking at 3/4-1 ton trucks and cant get past the stickers...i need another year financialy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1jeep said:


> Damn...Nobody say your not doing your part in keeping the economy alive. I am not sure you'll like the class A, my parents just got rid of their A pusher for a 5er and they are much happier.


Usually the switch is the other way isnt it?


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Damn...Nobody say your not doing your part in keeping the economy alive. I am not sure you'll like the class A, my parents just got rid of their A pusher for a 5er and they are much happier.


Usually the switch is the other way isnt it?
[/quote]

Yes, but he got tired of towing his motorcycle and not having a car to drive when at the campground. They bought a toybox 5er, now my father brings his bike with him and my mother has a vehicle to drive if it is raining...something to think of when shopping. Also they now pay one less excise tax and big registration bill.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Rip said:


> Nothing better than the Hensley or Pro Pride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the way Hensley pulls my 31RQS!!!!! No sway at all and that at 70 MPH!!!!


x2


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> John


Interesting...I've been towing long trailers for years using the friction bar with no problems. I live in Colorado tow a 32BHDS and we get some stiff winds here on the plains (where I live) and in the mountains and I have never had a problem. A friction bar may seem to be low tech but it works...why spend more when you don't need to?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Oh boy thats going to release the hounds









I think $299 for the Equal-I-Zer is money well spent

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom W. said:


> Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> John


Interesting...I've been towing long trailers for years using the friction bar with no problems. I live in Colorado tow a 32BHDS and we get some stiff winds here on the plains (where I live) and in the mountains and I have never had a problem. A friction bar may seem to be low tech but it works...why spend more when you don't need to?
[/quote]
Which hitch do you use? Maybe there is something new for us to know?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Tom W. said:


> Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> John


Interesting...I've been towing long trailers for years using the friction bar with no problems. I live in Colorado tow a 32BHDS and we get some stiff winds here on the plains (where I live) and in the mountains and I have never had a problem. A friction bar may seem to be low tech but it works...why spend more when you don't need to?
[/quote]

A friction bar provides less anti-sway control than my Equalizer yet I had sway issues until I got mine dialed in well. My rig is just a 1/2 tonner with a 23RS. What kind of friction bar are you using? My curiosity is piqued.

-CC


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

i have the reese dual cams and weight distrubution on my 32bhds, i also like to run with the water tank full it really tightens every thing up for me


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> John


Interesting...I've been towing long trailers for years using the friction bar with no problems. I live in Colorado tow a 32BHDS and we get some stiff winds here on the plains (where I live) and in the mountains and I have never had a problem. A friction bar may seem to be low tech but it works...why spend more when you don't need to?
[/quote]
Which hitch do you use? Maybe there is something new for us to know?








[/quote]

Nothing fancy. A Draw-Tite WD. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing by not ever owned something different. I'm now looking at my options and talking to my local trailer towing experts at Layton trucking to see what they think. For now and until after I pay Uncle Sam my taxes due I'm gonna stick with what I got paid up!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tom W. said:


> Lose the friction setup its worthless on a 35' trailer. I have had very good luck with the Equal-I-Zer brand others like the Dual cam you should be fine with either. If you want the best you can drop 2 or 3 grand for a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> John


Interesting...I've been towing long trailers for years using the friction bar with no problems. I live in Colorado tow a 32BHDS and we get some stiff winds here on the plains (where I live) and in the mountains and I have never had a problem. A friction bar may seem to be low tech but it works...why spend more when you don't need to?
[/quote]
Which hitch do you use? Maybe there is something new for us to know?








[/quote]

Nothing fancy. A Draw-Tite WD. Maybe I don't know what I'm missing by not ever owned something different. I'm now looking at my options and talking to my local trailer towing experts at Layton trucking to see what they think. For now and until after I pay Uncle Sam my taxes due I'm gonna stick with what I got paid up!
[/quote]
If it aint broke....dont fix it... Let us know how it works out!!


----------

